# Peanuts



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,
I was reading some information about pigeon feed and it said that spanish peanuts are the best type to feed them. Well I have been feeding them this type of peanuts http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3769270&lmdn=SHOP+FOR for months.

Is there a difference? And is it ok to feed them those peanuts? I havent seen any problems with my birds and they like it


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> I was reading some information about pigeon feed and it said that spanish peanuts are the best type to feed them. Well I have been feeding them this type of peanuts http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3769270&lmdn=SHOP+FOR for months.
> 
> Is there a difference? And is it ok to feed them those peanuts? I havent seen any problems with my birds and they like it


I prefer Messican peanuts myself but I am thinking those are fine


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey do you know if those are raw peanuts in that link .

No oils or salts or anything on them


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> I was reading some information about pigeon feed and it said that spanish peanuts are the best type to feed them. Well I have been feeding them this type of peanuts http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3769270&lmdn=SHOP+FOR for months.
> Is there a difference? And is it ok to feed them those peanuts? I havent seen any problems with my birds and they like it


I have tried to research peanuts, however their is not much info on them. From what I can see most nuts we eat in the US are called 'Virginia peanuts' and grown is several states. They are larger than the Spanish Peanut which is also grown in the US but in less quality. The Spanish peanut is also referred to as a 'red skinned peanut' The ones we know and love are more of a brown.
From pictures it looks like the Spanish peanut usually has 3 nuts per pod.

I have fed mine petsmarts peanuts also. I buy the blue bag ones.



flewthecoupe said:


> Hey do you know if those are raw peanuts in that link .
> 
> No oils or salts or anything on them


Any nut sold for wild birds will be natural. However the Virginia nut does have more oil than the Spanish ones..


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks gonna pick up some tomorrow 
Haunt found Spanish nuts yet only only health stores


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed peanut hearts(smaller then the whole peanut).I get them at Southern States in 20lb bags.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> I have tried to research peanuts, however their is not much info on them. From what I can see most nuts we eat in the US are called 'Virginia peanuts' and grown is several states. They are larger than the Spanish Peanut which is also grown in the US but in less quality. The Spanish peanut is also referred to as a 'red skinned peanut' The ones we know and love are more of a brown.
> From pictures it looks like the Spanish peanut usually has 3 nuts per pod.
> 
> I have fed mine petsmarts peanuts also. I buy the blue bag ones.
> ...


 Thanks, just wanted make sure any other peanut wouldn't hurt them


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well the truth is that Spanish peanuts are smaller and easier for the birds to handle I have used the bigger vigina peanut and I have also used dry roasted no salt. I also put them in a blender and chop them up making then smaller so that all the birds get some. don't over do the peanuts *GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use dry roasted, human grade peanuts, and also chop them up small. Mine love them.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

What do spanish peanuts help the birds with ? Why do people feed their pigeons peanuts ?


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

I use em as a treat that I hand feed only to tame the birds and they really look forward to it! Which motivates them to come home and trap quickly when they see or here you with a can of peanuts. High in protien 

Guess it's like promising a kid an ice cream if they clean there room , only healthy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You give them as a treat just because they love them. It makes them happy. They flock to you for them.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

there's a lot of fat in them also, good for the parents when raising babies, some of my birds go crazy for them others won't even try them, i use the spanish from southern states


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I can remember reading somewhere that they must be raw and not roasted 

Has anyone heard differently ????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

whytwings said:


> I can remember reading somewhere that they must be raw and not roasted
> 
> Has anyone heard differently ????



You read somebodies opinion. Doesn't make it so. They don't have to be raw or Spanish. Dry roasted peanuts will not hurt your birds. 

I buy the human grade dry roasted and unsalted, and I'll bet they are safer for them than the animal grade of raw nut that the person with that opinion buys.
Dry roasting loses some nutritional value, not all, but it also loses some of the coloric content. So they are less fattening than a raw peanut or raw spanish peanut. So they are not as fattening as are the raw peanuts. I would rather go with the lower coloric dry roasted peanuts. Besides, they should be used as treats, not a main dish for your birds. You actually can feed them which ever you like, and you would not be wrong. Many people will swear that it must be raw spanish peanuts, but I would imagine that they are just repeating what they have been told, and have never actually looked into it further than what they have been told. Spanish peanuts are also smaller in size. However, there have been birds who either gorged on them, or just couldn't pass the peanut, and got in trouble. I chop mine, so that isn't an issue.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Peanuts contain the highest oil content, more then grains like sunflower seeds, linseed, hemp seed, and rape seed, which are all very high in oil content.

Peanuts contain an extremely high FAT content 47%, compared to CORN 4%, WHEAT 2%, PEAS 1%. Peanuts are high in PROTEIN 30%, CORN 10%, WHEAT 12%, PEAS 23%.

CORN, WHEAT and PEAS are high in carbohydrates 55-70% as compared to PEANUTS 12%. This is important because when carbohydrates turn into energy, they give us 1/2 amount of energy as do grains high in fat.

Therefore, peanuts give our birds over 2 times as much energy or fuel to race than corn, wheat or peas. The nutritional value or energy our birds receive from peanuts is 2 times greater than normal feeds.

During the race, the birds store energy in the form of "GLYCOGEN" in their muscles and liver. The glycogen, much like gasoline in your car changes to energy to move the vehicle. When the glycogen tanks of our birds are empty, they have no more fuel, and our birds are still on the wing, they start to burn up their body protein. This means the pigeon has to use up its own muscles, in the process losing weight. In extreme cases, they may come home as just feathers and bones, or they may never return. Birds that are fed peanuts (47% fat), instead of the normal feed (5-10% fat) low in fat content, can handle the tough races without losing weight or using up their own muscles. They return home in excellent condition to race again the next week. This is very important with the Taiwan style of racing, where birds must complete the race series to win large prizes.

Thats why I give them peanuts.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Peanuts contain the highest oil content, more then grains like sunflower seeds, linseed, hemp seed, and rape seed, which are all very high in oil content.
> 
> Peanuts contain an extremely high FAT content 47%, compared to CORN 4%, WHEAT 2%, PEAS 1%. Peanuts are high in PROTEIN 30%, CORN 10%, WHEAT 12%, PEAS 23%.
> 
> ...



A lot of good information.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just love Google you can find any thing.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> You read somebodies opinion. Doesn't make it so. They don't have to be raw or Spanish. Dry roasted peanuts will not hurt your birds.
> 
> I buy the human grade dry roasted and unsalted, and I'll bet they are safer for them than the animal grade of raw nut that the person with that opinion buys.
> Dry roasting loses some nutritional value, not all, but it also loses some of the coloric content. So they are less fattening than a raw peanut or raw spanish peanut. So they are not as fattening as are the raw peanuts. I would rather go with the lower coloric dry roasted peanuts. Besides, they should be used as treats, not a main dish for your birds. You actually can feed them which ever you like, and you would not be wrong. Many people will swear that it must be raw spanish peanuts, but I would imagine that they are just repeating what they have been told, and have never actually looked into it further than what they have been told. Spanish peanuts are also smaller in size. However, there have been birds who either gorged on them, or just couldn't pass the peanut, and got in trouble. I chop mine, so they isn't an issue.


Well I have a bag of those peanuts that are in the shell .......before I gorge myself on the rest of them .......I'm taking some out to my birds right now and I'll see what they think of them 

Thanks for the carification jay !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes a new bird won't even look at them, never mind try them. So I sprinkle some into their food so that eventually they will try them. Once they do, they love them. I have gotten birds from people who say they don't like peanuts. I believe they just didn't try long enough to get them to try them, cause they're lovin' them now.When they see that little jar with the red cover come out, they are either landing all over me, or hanging over the edge of their boxes in anticipation. I chop them up to make eating them easier, and I think they would probably do just about anything for a hand of peanuts. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you for the advice.... i would smash it with mallet in a bag to get themm in to small pieces :O now I know to chop em... haha i don't feel like the sharpest tool in the shed at the moment xD


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Thank you for the advice.... i would smash it with mallet in a bag to get themm in to small pieces :O now I know to chop em... haha i don't feel like the sharpest tool in the shed at the moment xD


Oh........that's funny! It doesn't matter how you do it. Sometimes I use the electric chopper, and sometimes my big chefs knife. Anything that works, even if it is a mallet, it's okay! LOL.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Once they get a tast for them you cant fool em. I tried using peanut butter mixed on my grain, I think they can smell them they just love it.
Dave


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

My birds wouldn't touch them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's because they don't recognize them as food. If they don't try them, they don't know they like them. When I have birds that won't even try them, I just sprinkle a bit in their food. Eventually they will try them. Once they do, I've not known one who didn't love them. But first you have to get them to try them.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking at the past post 7/31/2011 by "Crazy Pete " concerning use of peanuts , I would suggest you go to my site and read the complete article.
www.priscoracingpigeonloft. com 

Their are 2 articles listed:

1. RAW PEANUTS
2. WHY FEED RAW SPANISH PEANUTS

The articles post on our site are for all fanciers to use . Please feel free ! They are their to help you . We do not sell any of the products , etc. we reference in the articles. Also , may of the articles were written for several of the Taiwan magazines. You will see reference to their style of racing , etc. But all the information can apply to sport of racing.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

guys i ve only given my birds peanuts as a treat to tame them down , i was told its to rich for the birds????? the size of the peanut the birds have no problem with they love them, i want my birds healthy as i can get them for races i also want them at there best, i want to know what is the best mix for the birds when i buy bulk wheat, peas, barley, corn, and pigeon mix and sometimes saff flower(when it does not cost 50bucks a bag up here) thanks crazy pete for the info on peanuts. i dont want junk food for my birds and i was told peanuts are was that a myth?


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

If you want the best for your birds and you race , you can not afford to be without them !
I do not KNOW for certain , but I will make the general statement , NO CHAMPION LOFT IS WITHOUT THEM.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

what % in my mix of food i ve bin looking and some guys use them and lots up here dont? the two best fliers up here dont? and no one in the club here does i m going try it.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

We use peanuts ( #1 grade raw spanish ) during are breeding season and race season.
We use about 1 pound a day during breeding season for about 20 pair of breeders. They raise excellent young with them and also ybs. get a taste for them at a early age.
During race season , birds get peanuts everyday - feed separate by hand. 
To be effective you must feed on regular bases. We don't ration our feed , birds are required to fly each week and we feed them well. They get a small amount on Mon. , increased each day until shipping night (they get all they want to eat). I can't tell you a % , because I do not know. We use a good commercial mix (17% protein ) add peanuts each day .
I would suggest start with hand full and increase each day.

What we have on our site in information that has worked for us the last 25 plus years. I do not know of many fanciers that will tell you much about what they do - but I will bet many more fanciers in your area are using them and are not admitting it.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i m sure that we dont but i going to try it i m not sure of the cost might be expensive here to peanuts dont grow here, all facts are saying i should try it. every one here is very open about what works once i try it i m sure we all will fallow


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I also buy human grade dry roasted unsalted.I chop them extra small & use them as a treat for my doves & never have had a problem with them.They enjoy them alot!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

nancybird said:


> I also buy human grade dry roasted unsalted.I chop them extra small & use them as a treat for my doves & never have had a problem with them.They enjoy them alot!


That's what I do. LOL


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

well i know they love them so i ll try it


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> That's what I do. LOL


They are a great tool to help build trust & my doves have done very well with them .Sometimes now while I'm cleaning the inside of the aviary or taking care of their mint plants {which the doves enjoy alot} they will fly to me & land on me without peanut treats.So I see that the peanuts have help them to trust me.My doves were kinda shy for awhile then peanuts helped alot. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

nancybird said:


> They are a great tool to help build trust & my doves have done very well with them .Sometimes now while I'm cleaning the inside of the aviary or taking care of their mint plants {which the doves enjoy alot} they will fly to me & land on me without peanut treats.So I see that the peanuts have help them to trust me.My doves were kinda shy for awhile then peanuts helped alot. LOL


LOL. They usually do.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok I cant find small spanish peanuts anywhere in Ontario. Can you tell me WHERE to get them????


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok I cant find small spanish peanuts anywhere in Ontario. Can you tell me WHERE to get them???? Went to my feed supply and they only had huge red skins and the bag was filled with moth and webs so took it back. I want the small ones and a small amount to see if my birds will eat them????


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

First we buy #1 grade for humans - feed store peanuts can be a problem . 
Second - they will eat them once they get a taste of them - it is like a drug !
Third - regular peanuts has same food value if you can't get SPANISH.
Look on line and see if you can get them shipped in 2-5 lb. bags.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks so much Bob, I went to walmart and saw some squirrel peanuts and they were crap, then went to Cdn tire in bird section and found some nice armstrong brand red skins, not small but all I could find. I will offer them in a dish and spy on them to see who eats. lol. I will also do as you suggest and found an online store that does sell them and will order a small pack to see what the dif is. I was hoping to get SMALL ones so that they dont get stuck in their craw. Too bad the bulk store had beautiful ones but they were all roasted and or salted. Then I thought I would get some peanut oil organic and toss some on the feed but that too was roasted. So unless I can either find raw oil or raw peanut butter and skim the oil off of that, I will stick to coconut or flax oil on the seed now and then.

The worry for the raw peanut and oil is the aflotoxin risk, but I guess it is the same as raw peanuts too being a legume and grown underground. Agh, what to do. Has anyone ever had their birds get sick from them for that reason?


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

From my experience their is no substitute for peanuts -flying and also breeding.
Never had a problem - As I said we buy #1 grade , keep in cool location. 
Some fanciers crush them , but I like to feed them with skin on -better food value.
Some fanciers are dead against them for various reasons - I do not see a bad side for using - maybe the cost for some.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

I have used peanuts for my breeders and racers for years. I get peanut hearts in 25 pound bags from a local business and they don't even charge me for them. I put them in the freezer until I use them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never understood peoples love of Peanuts for Pigeons.
I have never used them nor do I see the need. Peanuts grow under ground, something Pigeons would never eat naturally. They also tend to go Rancid faster than most feed stuff. To fatty for me..JMHO.
I have Flown with Peanut feeders, and they won no more races then anyone else. I prefer to Pump my Breeders, and Racers with Safflower, and "Thistle" seed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most birds love peanuts, and pigeons are no different. That's why people buy them for their birds. You can use human grade dry roasted unsalted peanuts. Most love them even better than safflower. I do chop them up, and they love them. They come in a jar, and are not going to go rancid before you have used them all. If not chopped, then they are going to be too large for some of the birds, and I wouldn't want to chance causing a blockage. Also, some of the better birding stores sell them, and they are clean. If you buy from some grain places, they do get bugs in them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever works for you... but once a seed is chopped or crushed or split, the Nutritional value goes down FAST. not to mention risk of Fungus or Bacteria contamination. 
I only bring this up because feeding peanuts does more for the feeder, than the Bird. Just my opinion.a whole safflower seed to me is more valuable then peanuts. again just my experience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Whatever works for you... but once a seed is chopped or crushed or split, the Nutritional value goes down FAST. not to mention risk of Fungus or Bacteria contamination.
> I only bring this up because feeding peanuts does more for the feeder, than the Bird. Just my opinion.a whole safflower seed to me is more valuable then peanuts. again just my experience.



You chop the peanuts shortly before feeding them to the birds. Therefore, the risk of fungal or bacterial contamination is not a problem. It's used as a treat, and they love them. It's not always about nutritional value. It's about giving them a treat they love, and enjoying your birds. 
Not sure what problem you seem to be having with that, but if you prefer not to use them, and would rather use safflower, then that is your choice. Offer them peanuts and safflower together, and most will take the peanuts first.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol. kids always take the sweetest candy... I have always found that anything I feed my Birds MUST be about nutrition.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's cute about kids. Yes, they do. but if using peanuts just as a small treat, I don't think it hurts. And not everyone races. Some have pigeons as pets to enjoy. A little candy isn't going to hurt them, just as long as it isn't over done.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

My experience has been like Luckyt's. Admittedly, I'm a novice, but my pigeons much prefer safflower seats to crushed peanuts, when offered both as a treat (the peanuts were human grade, roasted unsalted in a jar. Planters, I believe). The safflower seads really get their attention.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they don't love them, it's usually because they don't know what they are. Sometimes it takes them time to even try them. They don't recognize them as food. But once they do, very few don't love them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good point BUT, when i started feeding Thistle, and safflower, they took to it almost immediately. (they had never seen it before)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Be careful feeding peanuts if you have caged pet pigeons...we gave Phoebe peanuts but it led to internal xanthomatosis which nearly killed her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Good point BUT, when i started feeding Thistle, and safflower, they took to it almost immediately. (they had never seen it before)


They may have never seen them before, but they are seeds. Peanuts don't look like seeds. I have gotten new rescues in who have no idea that they are a food source. But once they do try them, it quickly becomes their favorite.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Be careful feeding peanuts if you have caged pet pigeons...we gave Phoebe peanuts but it led to internal xanthomatosis which nearly killed her.



You have mentioned that before, but that is normally caused by a very high fat diet, and also the tendency to get that can be inherited. Giving a small amount of peanuts as a treat wouldn't cause that. No more than giving safflower which is also high in fat.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Peanuts ARE NOT SEEDS as Pigeons know them..... to high a fat content,
Peanuts are fed for the satisfaction of People, not for any real benefit for the bird. Period.............


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Jay and Lucky, u both make good points so here are a few of mine. I am torn. I know that they are a legume and undergrouind, I cringe at the thought of contamination with aflatoxin, also agree with Lucky that is is NOT a food that a pigeon would come across normally but NIETHER is garlic powder or cayenne pepper or olive or other oils not found in seeds or hemp or any other supplement breeders often give their birds. SO the arguement of not being a 'pigeon' food is weak. I also would NEVER give my birds ANY roasted nuts as the oil in said nut would become carcinogenic. It has to be raw organic for me to feed to myself or birds. So I may just go ahead and do what lucky says and not feed them peanuts. They dont really seen to go for it, but my ferals did back in the day, were ADDICTED to them, would climb up my window screen asking me for them lol. Plus they are SO hard to find, I tried all day on the phone with feed stores and grocery stores and even on line, to buy 5 bucks worth of peanuts I would have to pay 25 bucks shipping NOT. 
So birds are out of luck lol. Some breeder tried to tell me pigeon peas were toxic and poisonous to the birds. Pish tosh. I feed them anyway. To each his own. Thanks all for the imput.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hemp YES is a normal seed.
And if it were NOT sterilized, I would feed it VERY often.
When pigeons are born with shovels I will feed peanuts.
I have In my life, "rehabbed" HUNDREDS of wild/feral/common Pigeons, it was rare one was sick... mostly under nourished, out of nest too early, or injured.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

P. S. Garlic is NOT, NOT, fed as a Food, it is a Conditioning/nutritional supplement. more of a medicine.
I would NEVER give my Birds Cayenne, or Olive oil Where in the name of God did you get that from? only "oil" proper for Pigeons is wheat germ oil, OR Cod liver, RARELY and in small amounts.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

So I've been relying on the MIckacoo website as well as this forum. We rescued a blue checkered racing pigeon who showed up on our patio, and then I bought a white indian fantail at the country store. I'm feeding a premium racing pigeon blend from the Jones Feed store, adding cracked corn for winter, grit, and safflower as a treat.
Mickacoo and LuckyT have helped me sleep at night about my biggest concern: the weather. We are in Phoenix and now it gets down to 45 degrees Fahrenheit and a high of 70 degrees fahrenheit in mid-day. Being a mammal maybe I'm projecting my needs for warmth, but just hoping the two pigeons are comfortable enough at night. I care about them. 😌


----------

